

More with Less: Why Vroozi Develops with Angular js  - abhisekumar
http://www.vroozi.com/blog/more-less-why-vroozi-develops-angular

======
abhisekumar
HTML is great for declaring static documents, but it falters when we try to
use it for declaring dynamic views in web-applications. AngularJS lets you
extend HTML vocabulary for your application. The resulting environment is
extraordinarily expressive, readable, and quick to develop.

